# Zen Kwon Do?



## white dragon (Feb 5, 2002)

Has anyone practiced this or know anything about it? 
It was invented by John Liu and I assume it's pretty similar to TKD but I'd never heard anything of it until I saw a little documentary piece about John Liu.... anyone?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2002)

According to this review he teaches it in Paris. I actually hadn't heard of John Liu before your post. From all the kung fu movies he apparently made I'm surprised it isn't a kung fu like style instead.


----------



## white dragon (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the link to the film review! 
Looking at the titles of films he's been in Kung Fu would seem to be his thing. But he trained in TKD, under Tan Tao Liang. Liu was apartently very stiff but said he was willing to enjour the pain if it would help him to kick better, so Liang forced him into the splits and Liu was apraently in pain for the next 2 years.... but after that his kicks were much better! Extreme training!  

Looking at his fighting style it seems very leg bassed. I only found out he had developed his own style after watch Top Fighter on DVD, which is a show case of martial artists and their different styles. 

I can't find any links on the internet about it either, but was interested in the difference between that and tkd.


----------

